# My kitteh got stung! & 2 pics for c&c.



## ...take the shot! (Jun 21, 2010)

I don't think Ive ever posted pictures of my cat, so here.

A couple days ago I noticed a sore on my cats mouth, I think it got stung by something. Occasionally a wasp will get in the house and she'll go after it, shes taking care of the house pests I guess.
Kind of a funny looking picture.







The better pictures.
This one from a few days after I got her.





One afternoon disturbed from a nap.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jun 21, 2010)

yep, poor kitty


----------



## er111a (Jun 21, 2010)

aww cute


----------



## nchips1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Verrrrrry pretty cat!


----------



## dak1b (Jun 21, 2010)

hope ur cat gets better!


----------



## ...take the shot! (Jun 25, 2010)

Anyone care to give criticism? 
lqtm.

Imo...
#2, the focus is more on her ass than her face. 
And the light coming from the room behind me is a little harsh on the corner of the chair.

#3 I should ps out the blanket on the right corner of the picture. 
The focus seems not "as sharp as tacks" maybe cause she's moving.

Anyway.
So I was just looking through post on this forum and my kitty was sleeping next to the computer, so I decided to take a few shots. I used a mini tripod (_too small for my d3000_) cause the lighting wasn't too good. So some of the shots turned out a little blurry. These 2 were the best, Imo.












What do you guys an gals think?
Feel free to edit these 2 pictures if you want.


----------

